# Yeah, I have everything I want--but...



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

When those last two knives come in the mail my collection will be complete, kind of an end of an era.

One thing I already have is a switchblade Buck 112, and a cheaper model 112 with a red handle and brass bolsters. I do not need a third, but...

I recently saw a *Buck 112 Automatic Elite*. It does all the things my current 112 switchblsade does, but the blade itself and the bolsters are made from some 'better alloys.' Would it slice any better, probably not. And the price is like a super-duper weekend with "Vicki the Redhead." That being, probably way too expensive but you mull it over anyway.

The reality of the situation is that if Joyce did find this +200 dollar rocket-ship the best pricing I could hope for would be 175 bucks. And right now I have to find the other half of the cash I need to buy my wife a replacement pair of the prescription sunglasses she needs.

Oy, vey, that 112 is going to slip away...

https://www.buckknives.com/product/112-auto-elite-knife/0112BKSA-B/


----------

